# Sistema Operativo (recomendaciones =D)



## alpharsp (May 1, 2009)

Kyubo kyubo 
bueno no se si este posteando donde debo pero me parecio el topico mas relacionado 

Mi duda es respecto a sistemas operativos
en realidad no conozco muchas plataformas unicamente de windows (98, me, 200, xp,vista)
Pero en realidad nunca he explotado las caracteristicas de cada uno
actualmente utilizo el winxp por compativilidad con programas que uso en al carrera
pero en realidad no se si sea adecuado para empezar por la restrccion de nt por los puertos del equipo ¬¬Uu
no se digan los errores que genera, las limitaciones y el bajo rendimiento 
me gustaria que me recomendaran un sistema operativo optimo deacuerdo a mis necesidades:

-Me gustaria una plataforma compatible con los IDE mas recomendado apra los diversos lenguajes de programacion (java, assambler, c/c++/c#, VB, etc...) principalmente los utilizaria para fines de interfaz electronica, sin embargo tambien me dedico al desarrollo de programas empresariales (puntos de venta, contables, etc...) y la mayoria de los clientes utilizan windows 

-Pero tambien requiero tener instalados programas cad, cam diseño mecanico electronico ustedes saben  (catia, solid works, visi, fluid sim, proteus, multisim) asi como de diseño grafico(studio 10, toda la gama adobe , corel, toda la gama macromedia  etc) y pues ustedes saben que corren perfectamente en win xP

nunc ahe utilizado paltaforma unix o linux pero pues por rendimiento y flexibilidad con el usuario son los ams recomendados pero que puedo hacer con la compatibilidad? habia escuchado de un tal ek wine  que permite instalacion de software apra windows en linux cre que vi para ubuntu

El caso es que cual me recomiendan y que distribuidor?
saludos


----------



## Ardogan (May 1, 2009)

Recieeeeeeeeeeen estoy empezando a usar Ubuntu. Diez días para ser más preciso.
En cuanto a compatibilidad fijate en la página de Wine que tiene una lista de los programas que corren sobre él, los clasifica según que tan bien andan los programas http://appdb.winehq.org .
El Wine según lo poco que leí hasta ahora lo que hace es dar un equivalente a la API de windows a partir de las librerías para linux.

Después la otra opción es virtualizar, usar el VMWare por ejemplo, pero esto nunca lo probé, solo lo oí.

También me interesa este asunto, si averiguo algo nuevo posteo.

Saludos
-------------------------------------------------------
Agregado 2/05/2009:
Ahí pude correr el mplab IDE 8.3 con los compiladores C18 y C30. Compila y se depura con el mplab sim. El mpasm también funciona.
Al iniciar el MPLAB IDE dice que hay un problema con 5 CLSID's. Tengo que ver si son entradas de registro y como solucionarlo. Hay algunos inconvenientes de dibujo de la pantalla.


----------

